# 12 Reasons Americans Think They're Better than Canadians



## Toro (Jul 31, 2014)

12 Reasons Americans Think They're Better Than Canadians - Answers.com

lol


----------



## Jroc (Jul 31, 2014)

Two reasons why Canada is Better than the United States....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 31, 2014)

Toro said:


> 12 Reasons Americans Think They're Better Than Canadians - Answers.com
> 
> lol



12 is all they could come up with?


----------



## Darlene (Aug 24, 2014)

American is *NOT *better than Canada. America is possibly worse than our neighbors.

1. Canadians can visit tropical destinations outside of their own country without getting killed/robbed.
2. Nobody with a brain cares about Hollywood. Not even the producers -- that's why all of your movies are filmed in Toronto, stupid.
3. Las Vegas is a classless hole with flashy lights and overpriced gimmicks. I would much rather be in Winnipeg where I could have a career that doesn't involve sex slavery.
4. Who the fuck even cares to even WATCH the Academy Awards, never mind aspire to have one. Jesus, get a life.
5. "America Blows money on terrestrial ego trips with Russia and China, Canada does not"
6. Most known Canadians live in Canada, bro. You're just too sheltered and pathetic to watch anything but American networking.
7. You couldn't pay me enough to sit through a football game.
8. Shipping from China is free and cheaper than your useless country.
9. Electronics are more expensive in Canada because laws protect local businesses from foreign monopolization. Most of America's technology is from China or Indonesia and it's ruining the US's local markets. This is ninth grade economics, kid.
10. A high paying job straight out of college? You won't get that in U.S. at all. That's why your lower age brackets are currently financially in the shitter. Wake up.
11. Canada has just as large of variety in their climate as the US. Read a book. Most Canadians haven't even seen an Igloo.
12. Um, Americans are the ones constantly on the Nationlist parade. Canadians simply wear Canadian insignia so that Spanish people don't constantly want to kill them.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 24, 2014)

Why is Canada better than America Why

100 reasons why Canada is better than the United States


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2014)

lol, those weren't bad.

But I have my own reason. and it was dealing with them at the border and what they PUT us though in order to cross their precious country when we were moving to Alaska. long story...... but I'm thinking. you are our ALLIES? wtf


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 24, 2014)

Darlene said:


> American is *NOT *better than Canada. America is possibly worse than our neighbors.
> 
> 1. Canadians can visit tropical destinations outside of their own country without getting killed/robbed.
> 2. Nobody with a brain cares about Hollywood. Not even the producers -- that's why all of your movies are filmed in Toronto, stupid.
> ...



They forgot #13, Americans have a sense of humor!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2014)

Canada is USA lite


----------



## Toro (Aug 24, 2014)

As a Canadian, I'd just like to apologize to my American friends for Darlene. Most Canadians have a good sense of humour and aren't so thin-skinned.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 29, 2014)

If I were a Canadian, I think I would use (or invent) a derogatory term to denote citizens of the USA. Calling them, "Americans" is uninformed and - coming from a Canadian - rather bizarre.  Canada is, I think, a big copulating part of North AMERICA.

I think I'd call them "Southlanders" or something.

I frequently vacation north of the border and aside from blatant and ubiquitous price gouging, I have generally enjoyed my time there.  But I often have the impression there is a lot of just-below-the-surface hostility and resentment of the U.S.  I really think the U.S. ought to stir up a separatist movement in Ontario like they had in Crimea, and have them vote to become the 51st state.  With that Ford guy as Governor.

That would just piss you guys off royally, eh?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 29, 2014)

Toro said:


> As a Canadian, I'd just like to apologize to my American friends for Darlene. Most Canadians have a good sense of humour and aren't so thin-skinned.


 Take a closer look at Darlene's info below her avatar.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 29, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > As a Canadian, I'd just like to apologize to my American friends for Darlene. Most Canadians have a good sense of humour and aren't so thin-skinned.
> ...


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Toro thinks that you're a fellow Canadian but your info shows you to be from Missouri. He apologized on behalf of Canada thinking that you were a thin-skinnned Canadian.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 29, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Ahhh okay. Thanks for pointing that out hon. I'm American alright. Doesn't mean I'm happy with the way America is going. America is known as an arrogant empire by many peoples. But I do appreciate the few freedoms I do have.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 29, 2014)

Toro said:


> As a Canadian, I'd just like to apologize to my American friends for Darlene. Most Canadians have a good sense of humour and aren't so thin-skinned.


FYI, arrogance is not funny.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2014)

I would just as soon get it over with and attack Canada before they attack us


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 30, 2014)

As an American, I got the could shoulder from a few Canucks when I was living in Japan. Seems the local ladies knew *all about* New York and Los Angeles but had no idea *where or wha*t a Saskatchewan was, or even cared.

Sounds like Bigfoots' girlfriend "Snatchquatch".


----------



## Toro (Sep 30, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I would just as soon get it over with and attack Canada before they attack us



Too late!

It's already happening.

Soon, you'll be eating poutine, and you'll damn well like it!


----------



## Toro (Sep 30, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> As an American, I got the could shoulder from a few Canucks when I was living in Japan. Seems the local ladies knew *all about* New York and Los Angeles but had no idea *where or wha*t a Saskatchewan was, or even cared.
> 
> Sounds like Bigfoots' girlfriend "Snatchquatch".



Saskatchewan is the new New York/Los Angeles.


----------

